# Where to find lake victoria cichlids



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

The title tells all...where can I purchase lake victoria cichlids? I highly like haplochromis sp. 'ruby green', but I would question whether my lfs would be able to order such an animal.
While I'm on that topic, are there any other victorian cichlids that would fit in my new 29 gallon tank comfortably?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Check out the vendor lists in the Reviews section. I would not put anything but a single, timid species in a 29G.


----------

